# Fantastic Four - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Superhelden-Film



## FlorianStangl (6. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fantastic Four - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Superhelden-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fantastic Four - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Superhelden-Film


----------



## CaptProton (6. Mai 2015)

Also egal wer die sind, das sind auf alle Fälle nicht die Fantastischen Vier. Ist ja so als ob Captain Kirk auf einmal mit ein Laserschwert rumfuchtelt.


----------



## kaputto8800 (6. Mai 2015)

Und wieder werden die helden jünger. Viel zum Anime fehlt ja nicht mehr, aussehen tuhen sie ja noch wie 18 jährige Bubies bis auf die Frau da von House of Cards. Oh man. Wo sind nur die echten Kerle heutzutage hin...


----------



## devilsreject (6. Mai 2015)

Mir persönlich geht der ganze Marvelkram mittlerweile auf den Sack. Klar habe ich auch positive Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit, aber anstelle mal neue Sachen wie Thundercats oder Heman rauszubringen bekommen wir immer dasselbe neu aufgelegt. Spidermann, Fantastic Four.. eigentlich habe ich das gefühl das Marvel das einzige ist was aktuell im Kino läuft. Daher freue ich mich riesig auf StarWars, auch wenn es vielleicht durch Disney eine andere Qualität bieten könnte ist es eine gelungene Abwechslung zum ganzen Marvel neuauflagen Mist.


----------



## Holyangel (6. Mai 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht der ganze Marvelkram mittlerweile auf den Sack. Klar habe ich auch positive Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit, aber anstelle mal neue Sachen wie Thundercats oder Heman rauszubringen bekommen wir immer dasselbe neu aufgelegt. Spidermann, Fantastic Four.. eigentlich habe ich das gefühl das Marvel das einzige ist was aktuell im Kino läuft. Daher freue ich mich riesig auf StarWars, auch wenn es vielleicht durch Disney eine andere Qualität bieten könnte ist es eine gelungene Abwechslung zum ganzen Marvel neuauflagen Mist.



Von Masters of the Universe ist ein neuer Kinofilm in planung/produktion, soll aber nicht vor 2016 erscheinen.

Gibt auch schon ein Bild von Battle-Cat, wobei das Aussehen sich noch ändern kann.
filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18491914.html


----------



## emani (6. Mai 2015)

Neuer He-Man wäre super....mit Dolph lundgren am besten wieder....der war echt gut....


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2015)

Daredevil mit Ben Afleck ist besser als der Reboot der Fantastischen Vier


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht der ganze Marvelkram mittlerweile auf den Sack. Klar habe ich auch positive Erinnerungen an meine Kindheit, aber anstelle mal neue Sachen wie Thundercats oder Heman rauszubringen bekommen wir immer dasselbe neu aufgelegt. Spidermann, Fantastic Four.. eigentlich habe ich das gefühl das Marvel das einzige ist was aktuell im Kino läuft. Daher freue ich mich riesig auf StarWars, auch wenn es vielleicht durch Disney eine andere Qualität bieten könnte ist es eine gelungene Abwechslung zum ganzen Marvel neuauflagen Mist.


Ich verspüre mittlerweile auch eine gewisse Übersättigung durch Comic-Adaptionen im Kino bzw. TV. Das hat seit dem letzten 10 Jahren derart zugenommen dass ich mir nur noch bestimmte Must-Sees rauspicke.


----------



## devilsreject (7. Mai 2015)

@Holyangel:

Wow, danke dann darf ich mich doch ein wenig freuen. Das wird auch echt zeit das ein gut gemachter He-Man Film wieder leben in die Bude bringt. 

@sauerlandboy79
Die allerschlimmste Qual eigentlich ist immer dieser Rererererererererereboot der Sachen. Man kann von Spiderman 1-3 halten was man will, The Amazing Spiderman ist ein schlechter Witz und vollkommen unnötig gewesen. Ähnliches empfinde ich bei Fantastic Four, welcher in der usprünglichen Fassung wenigstens das gewisse etwas hatte und sich selbst nicht ganz ernst genommen hat. Mit der Neuauflage kann ich mich daher überhaupt nicht anfreunden. 

Das eigentliche Problem scheint mir aber die Ideenlosigkeit in Hollywood zu sein. Dabei gibt es so tolle Bücher die auf eine Verfilmung/Serie warten. Hinzu kommen abgestumpfte Handlungen die sich oftmals nur auf Action verlassen und dabei massiv die Story in den Hintergrund drücken. Dabei ist es wie mit Spielen ein grafisches Feuerwerk allein weiß selten zu überzeugen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es so tolle Bücher die auf eine Verfilmung/Serie warten.



Die werden aber meist dann durchgeschleudert solang bis man sie nicht mehr mehr erkennt  
Chroniken der Unterwelt / Vampir Academy  / Warm Bodies usw


----------



## cryer (7. Mai 2015)

FF Reboot sieht immer noch wie ein eilig zusammengeschusterter Bonbon-Film aus, damit Fox die Lizenz nicht an Marvel verliert. Wieso man zig Millionen von Dollar in solche 08/15 Streifen pumpt, kann ich echt nicht mehr verstehen.


----------

